# Depth of soil replacement?



## PainInTheGrass (Oct 14, 2021)

I'm planning out my front yard reno for next fall. I have some soil issues, of the physical variety, not chemically. There are lots of large rocks below ground. In some places the soil is only ~3inches thick. I also need a slightly better grading. I don't want to say "money is no object", but it isn't (I think) for this project unless we're talking just pharaonic amounts for minimal/diminished return.

In any case, I'm going balls out on this, so I'd like to replace a decent amount of the topsoil and remove stone down to a (yet unknown) certain depth. So what is the depth I should go down to for the most value? For instance, if excavating out 8" will provide 80% of the benefit, I wouldn't spend extra to go further. This will also provide an optimal opportunity to put in some irrigation and electrical while the yard is torn up.

I'm the southern part of the cool season area or northern transition zone depending on how you want to split hairs. I will be going with either a mix of KBG cultivars or a mix of the KBG mix + TTTF + PRG. Haven't decided on that but I'm leaning toward the all KBG mix as of now.

So what do you think? How far down would you go if you're spending my money?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

USGA Putting Green


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

I would think that 8" would do the job. We've had some really bad areas on my property - not real rocky, just very hard clay - and after excavating about 4-5" out we've had the desired improvements.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

You don't necessarily want a sand based soil like a putting green for a home lawn. While it has benefits for playing golf, you don't need a non-compressible hard surface that golf balls will bounce and roll well on, but if you want to go that way and price is no object may I suggest... https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=18066&hilit=perched+water+table

For a more realistic suggestion, I would recommend 10-12 inches of topsoil. I am partial to loam soil with 5-7% organic matter. Ask for a particle analysis and soil test of it before accepting delivery. Soil test it again once it is in place before any planting and till in any amendments needed to adjust pH and macros.


----------

